# R34 GTR 11,000 RPM 200 MPH speedos



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

something for all you R34 owners

http://www.*********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=468


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Link dont work


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

seems like its a blocked website.


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats with all the *****'s??


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

The title of the website must have some banned words in it so when he posted it the forum replaced the banned words with *'s

That's why it won't work.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Maybe it is this car that is in question.
320km & 300km skyline R34 LHD Philippines - FreshAlloy.com Forums

Check out the video link first..... 10.000 rpm :squintdan


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry guys its on the new skyline forum that we are not allowed to talk about on here for some reason.

The link should take you to a guy that is selling awesome dashes for skylines


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Well it doesn't work, but even if it did, you shouldn't be posting stuff on here unless the guys paid for a banner ad should you ??

It's essentially advertising for him..........that's against the rules.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

its a private sale..... lighten up


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

And I quote "The link should take you to a guy that is selling awesome *dashes* for *skylines*"

Now I didn't get an A in english, but I'm pretty sure you'll find the 2 highlighted words are plurals, meaning more than one, which means private or business sale, if there's more than one, then I think he'll get in trouble for posting it.

I'm not the police here, just trying to stop the guy from getting the hard word from the forum fuzz.........I've seen others get the hard word for the same thing.....


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

my mistake LOL


----------



## AnsonDobber (Jul 3, 2006)

Bunch of anuses honestly.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

canman said:


> And I quote "The link should take you to a guy that is selling awesome *dashes* for *skylines*"
> 
> Now I didn't get an A in english, but I'm pretty sure you'll find the 2 highlighted words are plurals, meaning more than one, which means private or business sale, if there's more than one, then I think he'll get in trouble for posting it.
> 
> I'm not the police here, just trying to stop the guy from getting the hard word from the forum fuzz.........I've seen others get the hard word for the same thing.....


pmsl so what if he has 4 wheels for sale :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: i guess hese a multinational super chain ... stop ur :flame: :flame: , crumbs hes only trying to help us ffs


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Weather the post can be here or not is inconsequential!!!

Fact of the matter is that is that for all 34 *GTR owners *with a speedo converter or KPH clocks this is a must have. End of story. And I can't even begin to think how much work it must have been to figure this out. RECOMMENDED.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

am i missing something? what is it exactly?

I already have a 11,000rpm 200mph/320kph proper speedo for sometime now in my r34 gtr, do a search on here.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ChristianR said:


> am i missing something? what is it exactly?
> 
> I already have a 11,000rpm 200mph/320kph proper speedo for sometime now in my r34 gtr, do a search on here.


You are missing the fact that the one posted above in the link doesn't screw your HICAS up.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

nor does the one I have?


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Streuth ! For your information only !!
I have hopefully deleted all content which may cause offence ?

.Author Hugh Keir

This is a great upgrade for the R34 Nissan Skyline GTR. 

I will modify the unit fitted to your car to accept the white 11,000 RPM and 200 MPH faces as above. 

As part of the conversion, I will modify the instrument cluster to increment the odometer in miles rather than kilometres this will allow the KPH to MPH converter to be removed from your car allowing the SUPER HICAS rear wheel steering to function as Nissan intended. 

If, like most R34's in the UK, you have a speed converter fitted to your car your insurance may, in the event of you having an accident, walk away from your claim since you have interfered with the operation of the rear wheel steering on your car, this upgrade will make your car legal. 

This upgrade will significantly improve the handling performance of your car by allowing the HICAS to operate correctly. 

HICAS stands for High Capacity Actively Controlled Steering and is one of the main systems behind the Nissan Skyline’s legendary handling. 

It is important to understand that the operation of the HICAS rear wheel steering on your GTR is speed dependent which means that, when a KPH to MPH converter is added, the control system is receiving incorrect speed information and will adversely affect the way 


Schematic removed re nissan copywright.:chuckle: 

This schematic prepared by Nissan, shows the original HICAS. It has three modes, at low speeds the HICAS is inactive, at medium speeds the HICAS steers the rear wheels outwards. At high speed the rear wheels are steered into the corner. 

The R34 GTR is fitted with latest version called SUPER HICAS which adds to the above to create an active system with full yaw rate feedback control. 

The SUPER HICAS control system calculates the driver's intentions by monitoring wheel speed changes and steering angle. At the same time, the vehicle's actual yaw motion ( rotation about the centre of the vehicle) is detected by the Skyline's yaw rate G-Sensors and fed back to the SUPER HICAS control system for comparison with pre-programmed target values. The ECU then outputs a command signal to the actuator to adjust the rear-wheel steer angle to provide the legendary handling capability that has won such a great following, for Skylines, over the years. 

Can also be re-calibrated for other diff ratios.

I hope this info is both interesting and allowable.
cheers cokey


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Well, if Hugh did it then it will be worth having :thumbsup: 

I don't think my car needs it though as mine doesn't have a converter, just had an mph scale applied to the Nismo dials so everything is really still operating in kmh internally.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

My apologies to Hugh for the edits. 
They detracted a certain quality from an informative post ! 
I left the authors name in as a mark of respect !
Its sad to see the responses the initial post generated.   
Most likely the reason why he Chose not to post it here in the first place !
cokey


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Bean said:


> Well, if Hugh did it then it will be worth having :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't think my car needs it though as mine doesn't have a converter, just had an mph scale applied to the Nismo dials so everything is really still operating in kmh internally.



That is indeed one way of doing it (and FAR better than a converter), but your trip meter will still be recording in KPH.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Well i've had mine done with the 200mph recalibration, and have had no issues. Infact i'm the one who posted pics on here and contact details a while ago. 

Yes you are right the odo reads in km, but that hardly bothers me as long as the speedo/hicas, etc is functiong as it should.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

does this meen the trip miles recorded is actualy kilometers, therefore at future point of sale u have a fictional mileage showing (HIGH) miles  or have i got it wrong


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yes the trip meter will record in km. 

But obviously you convert that and inform the buyer....


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

VERY INTERESTING so if our cars have been coverted from kph to mph how do we know what method has been used to convert them????? i,ve just brought back some NISMO 320KPH WHITE FACED CLOCKS from nismo in japan so who converts them,whats the best method,how much to get them done and will thay be accurate when there done.any one any ideas:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

I converted my R33 GTR Nismo dials to display in mph and the odometer also clocks up in miles. The Hicas receives the correct speed as displayed on my PFC. It's likely that the R34 speedo is very similar to the R33.

The PCB used on the R33 Nismo speedo is identical to the standard R33 GTR and AFAIK all R33 skylines. The differences in the odometer and speed displayed are all down to jumper settings.


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

been covered before on another skyline forum, but still good info.

I have the 200MPH refaced nismo dials in my 33 GTR and I think its better that the mileage or kpmage??? is still reading the way it did in japan, so I dont have to say well its done 70,000 kms and 10,000 miles when I come to sell it.


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

It is easy to do the R33 dash,not so easy to do the R34 dash as its digital:bowdown1: 

Here is a photo of the R34 GTR 11,000 RPM 200 MPH dash


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I have just had my R34 GTR dash sorted by Hugh Keir and it records in miles not Km's. It makes a real handling difference to the car at speed. It is a terrific improvement. Looks just like the picture above this post. Hicas is a marvellous thing when it is working how it was designed to! :bowdown1: 

Thanks Hugh.

Jeff


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

nismoman said:


> VERY INTERESTING so if our cars have been coverted from kph to mph how do we know what method has been used to convert them????? i,ve just brought back some NISMO 320KPH WHITE FACED CLOCKS from nismo in japan so who converts them,whats the best method,how much to get them done and will thay be accurate when there done.any one any ideas:wavey: NISMOMAN


Two good choices Shaun
1) get in touch with Virdee (r33 v-spec) for the contact details of the guy who can apply an mph scale to your Nismo clocks and leave everything else in kph
2) get in touch with Hugh who seems to have a solution which also gives you a mileage reading on the odometer.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks dave hope every thing is ok in japan,and thanks for your hospitality when we were over .spoke to ROD today and forgot to mention about the clocks,but we did speak about taking the hicas of my 34, as after a conversation with tamurasan over dinner while in japan he suggested removing the hicas for high bhp cars that are used for track days,as it,s of no advantage which ROD also agreed,so i dont know whether this will have any affect on the clock dissision,but as ROD and HUGH are good mates i think i need to give him a call.:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

MartinC said:


> been covered before on another skyline forum, but still good info.
> 
> I have the 200MPH refaced nismo dials in my 33 GTR and I think its better that the mileage or kpmage??? is still reading the way it did in japan, so I dont have to say well its done 70,000 kms and 10,000 miles when I come to sell it.


Thats exactly what i meant to say!!! 

Shaun if you get stuck let me know


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

r33-vspec:thumbsup: thanks mate will do:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Ahh right now I see what has been done, for people who don't have the nismo dails - good idea 

I have nismo dails already, so I jsut changed the face to have both mph and kph on it (which I needed for registration purposes) my odo still reads in kph but I don't care about that.


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Bean said:


> Two good choices Shaun
> 1) get in touch with Virdee (r33 v-spec) for the contact details of the guy who can apply an mph scale to your Nismo clocks and leave everything else in kph
> 2) get in touch with Hugh who seems to have a solution which also gives you a mileage reading on the odometer.


I went for option 1 on my R34. They look ok and I am still glad I did it. BUT the speedo overreads somehow. When the speedo is reading 85mph the car is actually on doing 69 according to my TOMTOM. I accept that most speedos over read but thats alot in my view. Even 60mph is in fact only 50mph! 

I suspect the Artwork/scale is wrong on the Speedo face....


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Porkie said:


> I went for option 1 on my R34. They look ok and I am still glad I did it. BUT the speedo overreads somehow. When the speedo is reading 85mph the car is actually on doing 69 according to my TOMTOM. I accept that most speedos over read but thats alot in my view. Even 60mph is in fact only 50mph!
> 
> I suspect the Artwork/scale is wrong on the Speedo face....


What tyres are you using ?
If they are a bit undersize then the speedo will over-read. Just a possibility.


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

295/30-18's Bean. 

Don't think thats the problem is it?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Porkie said:


> 295/30-18's Bean.
> 
> Don't think thats the problem is it?


That's about 3.5% undersize - not enough for the differences you mentioned, but definitely enough to be a factor.


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi

Does anyone know about how the uk spec R34 GTR speedos were converted?
I have fitted some R33 GTR 4.111 differentials and now the speedo reading is about 40mph higher.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I have heard the Nismo speedos are very optimistic in their values!!

Maxi - AFAIK the UK cars had a different speedo head, and a new circuit board, or at least this is the case according to the FAST CD.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> I have heard the Nismo speedos are very optimistic in their values!!
> 
> .


No they are not...at least mine is bang on with the speed pulse (possibly that may be enthusiastic though....)


----------



## AnsonDobber (Jul 3, 2006)

Maxi - Hugh's car has 4.111 diffs and he can modify the speedo to read correctly for you. He can also modify the odometer to read in miles or kilometres whatever your preference is.


----------



## usbao (Feb 14, 2007)

trondhla said:


> Maybe it is this car that is in question.
> 320km & 300km skyline R34 LHD Philippines - FreshAlloy.com Forums
> 
> Check out the video link first..... 10.000 rpm :squintdan


yah it think that car...that car is really fast...i saw it testing on streets of manila...it has a Jun Drag engine i think?! and a hollinger sequential gearbox...


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Reviving an old thread here but is this still available? Ive tried looking up Hugh Keir and his company but no joy, anyone able to help?
Thanks John


----------

